
Redesigning Life - christian008
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2019/04/04/the-promise-and-perils-of-synthetic-biology
======
zuse
It's a shame that the article is stuck behind a paywall.

~~~
HNLurker2
[https://outline.com/qXhbJa](https://outline.com/qXhbJa)

